# My blackberry is not working....



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Enjoy!

YouTube - My Blackberry Is Not Working! - The One Ronnie, Preview - BBC One


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks - that was too funny!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Good old British humour.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I enjoyed that. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh thank you for sharing! I grew up watching the Two Ronnies every week and haven't seen them in years, you got me going watching every sketch on youtube with my kid. What a hoot, thanks!


----------

